# Rolex Submariner Or Iwc Aquatimer 3536



## martylaa (Oct 16, 2011)

Ok so since starting to look at these watch forums I have been enthral led by the history and internals of the top end brands.

I have purchased books for research and online info is great however I have a dilemma now.

I did like the Rolex Submarinet but have recently discovered the IWC Aquatimer 3536 which is a stunning watch and I find myself torn between the 2, so what would you go for and why?


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

IWC for me.

They are not as common and I prefer the look of them. Also, I think they are slightly larger than the sub.

You'll get a great watch either way


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Aquatimer for me also - it's the watch I lust after & have told the wife I'd like for my 50th (well I can dream can't I?). It's much much rarer than the Sub, comes in Ti & stainless steel varieties, the bracelet's phenomenal & you have to push the bezel down to turn it ...... how cool is that?

There's absolutely nothing wrong with the Sub - it's a classic if ever there was one - but the Aquatimer's just that little bit different & consequently floats my boat that much more.

Let us know which one you end up with :thumbup:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Submariner for me, even in its latest form it is still a timeless classic ... besides I am not keen on titanium alloy watches.


----------



## martylaa (Oct 16, 2011)

Love the style of the IWC it really is nice and has great reviews.










Although the Rolex is a timeless classic, maybe it'll old its value more as well?


----------



## Pip-Pip (Sep 28, 2011)

Rolex all the way. Yes it's the more obvious of the two but it's a classic design, better quality build and for re sale if you so wish will hold better value.

The IWC is a great looking watch but make some bold claims about their movements and so many of their range are modified ETA's and I've read on quite a few forums people that are unhappy after finding this out. Unless you go top end with IWC everything is a buy in. I haven't looked into this particular watch so it may all be in house but really double check as heavily modified is not quite the same! I know a lot of brands are the same and for many people this is not a problem but for brands like IWC you really are paying top dollar and I personally don't feel you get value for money until you hit the top of their range. Rolex for all their perceived image faults are now all made in house and you know where you are with them IMHO. Either way you have a lovely dilemma on your hands!

Cheers


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

3536 for me.

the sub after all the hype was just underwhelming when i put it on.

the IWC has better wrist presence and for me not having that generic rolex diver look is a now a plus (still want an air king and an explorer 1 though).


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Rolex Sub for me(one day) the design is

timeless and residual value is always a plus.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Doesn't really matter what any of us would choose, it's what you want that matters.

BTW I'd choose the Sub


----------



## guest_2134 (Oct 29, 2011)

Firstly, I am really impressed with the willingness on doing some research and studying before throwing money out of your pocket.

Secondly, this is my personal input, as the watch is for you, you should go for what you like/want.

I dont want to offend IWC fans, but in my oppinion, is almost a sacrilege comparing both. :afro:

Beyond the looks and the movement, what it really matters in a watch is it's heritage.

The submariner has been around for just over 50 years, it has been one of the most iconic sports watch, is meaningful, its got a history behind it, it was used on expeditions, it pioneered the diving watches being introduced into a daily wearer

You go everywhere, there will be someone buying it, someone selling it. There will be resources about it, every town will have an authorized repairer. It's just a true classic, and it does not matter how slick the IWC looks, history will never be beaten. Ok, maybe it's a victim of it's own sucess, and you don't wanna be looking like all the other bankers. But at the end of the they, you know you will be buying because is meaningful, and not because it's trendy, if you want to run away from fashion and stick to the heritage try to buy a pre owned *without* the ceramic bezel.

You can't go wrong with a Submariner.

Many thanks.


----------



## moggi1 (Oct 7, 2011)

iwc all the way for me... if for nothing else it wins hands down on looks alone imo. good luck.


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

The classic Submariner.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

*IWC.* (Nobody will ever ask you if it's real....)


----------

